# Too Big of a litter!?!



## FarmerBoy24 (Apr 7, 2012)

So,

last night one of my does kindled 9 kits! Shes pretty big but wanted to know is this litter going to be too big for her? The real question is I have another doe that had 2 kits about 2 weeks ago, so could I orphan some of them to her? or will she kill them or...?

Thanks!


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 7, 2012)

9 isn't to many. Many does have successfully raised more.  You could foster some to the other doe if you want to. I've personally never had a doe reject kits that were the same size as her own.


----------



## brentr (Apr 7, 2012)

No. of teats on a doe can vary by breed, but my Cali and NZ does all have 10.  If your doe has that many, a litter of 9 is no worry - there's a seat at the table for everybody.   It's not uncommon for rabbits to successfully raise double digit litters.  I have a doe right now raising 13 (had 15 but lost 2) and all are in great health.

As for fostering kits into another litter, I personally feel that 2 weeks difference in age is too much.  The older kits are bigger, more aggressive feeders, and I just don't like the odds.  There are plenty of folks who have successfully done it, though.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Apr 8, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> No. of teats on a doe can vary by breed, but my Cali and NZ does all have 10.  If your doe has that many, a litter of 9 is no worry - there's a seat at the table for everybody.   It's not uncommon for rabbits to successfully raise double digit litters.  I have a doe right now raising 13 (had 15 but lost 2) and all are in great health.
> 
> As for fostering kits into another litter, I personally feel that 2 weeks difference in age is too much.  The older kits are bigger, more aggressive feeders, and I just don't like the odds.  There are plenty of folks who have successfully done it, though.


x2.  Good advice!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2012)

We just weaned 9 Flemish Giant kits from their mama.  We did supplement her w/ alfalfa hay and vitamins in her water, since it was a big litter.

She sure looked happy to see them go,


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 8, 2012)

one of my rex girls ( a first timer at that) had 9 and shes doing a very good job with her new babbits!  ive been told 8 is optimal for most large breeds, over that some does can get a little drained, but ive known does raise 12+ with NO issues so it realy dpeends on the doe.


----------

